# 4.0.5 early may?



## squaredawaysailor (Mar 27, 2012)

just got off the phone cause im having issues with my replacement phone i recieved friday from verizon. 
doesnt hold any sort of signal and it keeps dropping them. it a PIA so just gonna use my old phone. 
if it makes a difference my "certified like new" GN is from china and my original is from korea.
well i talked to level 2 and the guy was awesome. he put in a request to see if i could get a korean made GN instead, 
and also he did some digging around and said that on their manufacture forum it says something about a update for our phones early may, he says it didnt say what update it was but its for our phones, "thats what sammy says, says awesome vzw dude"
but yea sending back my replacement phone and geting another one tuesday


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

According to this manufacture forum I see the update next year.


----------



## squaredawaysailor (Mar 27, 2012)

coldconfession13 said:


> According to this manufacture forum I see the update next year.


thats depressing


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

squaredawaysailor said:


> thats depressing


That's Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

yea but this thread could have been posted with the other 4.0.5 threads on here


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

4.0.5 is coming so everyone just relax and keep things civil!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

April 1st, 2013 now!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in absolutely no rush for an update right now


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

coldconfession13 said:


> yea but this thread could have been posted with the other 4.0.5 threads on here


true but find another thread that is about rumors that doesnt have some wank in the first few posts telling people to stfu

no one can get a single rumor post off without someone yelling


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha, yeah you're right. When I first got this phone I was all about updates. But we're not even sure that we're gonna get factory images so I could really care less, other than rom makers getting the source.

Hell I would just be happy to be able to fast boot it back to 4.0.4 stock (with the factory images that would wipe my phone).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I'm in absolutely no rush for an update right now


Agreed, I'm content


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I know for an absolute fact an update will be released sometime in the future.

I have pretty reliable sources as well.. so you can take that to the bank.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow! It was about this time last month that we heard it would be the first part of this month.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

thet know the problrms with the lazy radios, mics, ect. they (Verizon has ALWAYS) pushed out a bug fix a month or 2 after the phone is released. I'm not stressing and I have data drops.... an update is coming, if not, we'll figure it out ourselves or move on.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I think most of us can agree we couldn't care less about a vzw 4.0.5 build we don't want the build it'll be in aosp we want the radios

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I think its safe to say that we update AOSP in our special ways on a daily basis and this never gets boring and im not too concerned about the integers following my 4.x platform  I was thinking today....imagine if i was still on the thunderbolt running gingerbread. My outlook would be very bleak on android







(I say this after entering the nexus, prior to jumping down that rabbit hole the Tbolt was my everything) You know a device is good when you start to like it MORE as time passes...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree, The radios is what people mostly care about, and the source so you guys can make awesome roms


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

I wouldn't care about an update except for the damn mic cutting out issue a lot of us are having. I love this phone but if the update doesn't fix it ima have to jump ship. I hope that sad day never comes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

rossguy said:


> I wouldn't care about an update except for the damn mic cutting out issue a lot of us are having. I love this phone but if the update doesn't fix it ima have to jump ship. I hope that sad day never comes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hahaha get the HTC one x!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sfd0124 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm holding off on a replacement until whenever this update drops. I'll get by on 3g only until then.


----------



## patmw123 (Sep 3, 2011)

rossguy said:


> I wouldn't care about an update except for the damn mic cutting out issue a lot of us are having. I love this phone but if the update doesn't fix it ima have to jump ship. I hope that sad day never comes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Installing the current 4.0.4 radio files completely fixed this issue for me.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> I think most of us can agree we couldn't care less about a vzw 4.0.5 build we don't want the build it'll be in aosp we want the radios
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not true, we also need the 4.0.5 closed source proprietary blobs as well as the radios that only come in an ota.

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

just for creating this thread.. i hope ur CLNR is broken too.

just kidding.

but really.. stop with the 4.0.5 threads.


----------



## squaredawaysailor (Mar 27, 2012)

k.electron said:


> just for creating this thread.. i hope ur CLNR is broken too.
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> but really.. stop with the 4.0.5 threads.


It was broken so I sent it back. The vzw guy said that he has seen a lot of replacement phones that were made in china returned cause they had problems. So he is gonna try to get me a replacement thats made in Korea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

patmw123 said:


> Installing the current 4.0.4 radio files completely fixed this issue for me.


I still have the problem with those radios. Glad it worked for you though. On second thought, please send me the link of the exact ones you flashed. I'll those a go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pur3vil (Dec 27, 2011)

patmw123 said:


> Installing the current 4.0.4 radio files completely fixed this issue for me.


Id like to know which radios your talking about becuase FA02 / FA02 I still continued to have these issues, and with them I also couldn't keep connected to a data signal. I'm not in a 4g area yet, but it's coming the nearest market is 2.75 hours away ( Fargo )... I was told we should be online by end of June, All that aside, this microphone issue is going to also cause me to bail. The problem is the only phone out there worth what I paid for my GNex is the iPhag.. I refuse to do motorola becuase of their stupidity locking the phones. And I've only had one HTC phone ( the Aria ) Which was a failure... But seriously why would I want to give up the hot sexynex....

I use my phone for business as several people do nowadays. I cannot afford to continuously be having calls dropped becuase my damn microphone took a shit.

Currently
Gummy v1 / Imo's 3.2 packaged kernal
EK05 / EK02

Best results I've had so far. Still have mic issues that HAVE to be resolved.

Ok I'm done ranting.


----------



## Shad (Jan 10, 2012)

Exchanging my GNex for a Verizon replacement. The microphone issue is infuriating!!! I'm going to demand a Razr Maxx if the replacement has the same issue.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Shad said:


> Exchanging my GNex for a Verizon replacement. The microphone issue is infuriating!!! I'm going to demand a Razr Maxx if the replacement has the same issue.


Good luck with that.
Res.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Buuuuuuuuuuurn the necro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

What's a 4.0.x???

If I don't smell like beans you can count me out









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Old thread. Locking


----------

